# TTG Highslide Gallery released



## theturninggate (May 23, 2009)

Hello, hello!

I am happy to announce the release of TTG Highslide Gallery, my latest project for Lightroom's Web module and my best work to-date.

*TTG Highslide Gallery* represents the next step in the evolution of Lightroom web engines from The Turning Gate. It’s more flexible and more robust than any other TTG offering, incorporates a number of new features requested by TTG users during the past two years, and is powered by Torstein Hønsi’s magnificent Highslide JS, one of the most feature-rich and powerful image presentation engines available.


 And rather than trying to teach an old gallery new tricks, TTG Highslide Gallery is comprised of entirely new code, built from the ground up for the sole purpose of being completely awesome. TTG Highslide Gallery’s long list of features include:
Highslide JS driven viewing of large images.
New, super-flexible page header with an all new look!
Unlimited menu items.
By popular demand, menus can be set to left, right or center alignment.
Search Engine Optimization features.
Fully customizable colors and appearance.
Three gallery modes — Proofing, Slideshow and Inline Slideshow — making TTG Highslide Gallery three galleries in one!
Enlarge multiple images in Proofing mode for side-by-side comparison.
In all modes, image scaling to ensure that over-large images fit to the visitor’s browser window.
Full styling options for the gallery description.
Automatic color labeling from your Library (optional).
BoxOver tool tips on thumbnails and other gallery components (optional).
Selection gallery features for client proofing.
Form-to-Email powered delivery for proofing feedback.
A set of &#822';Developer Options” making it easier than ever to integrate TTG Highslide Gallery into existing site designs
TTG Highslide Gallery is available for $1' from http://theturninggate.net.

Check out the sample galleries, and the discussion of new features on my site.

A demo version of the web engine is also available, so be sure to take it for a test drive!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Denis Pagé (May 25, 2009)

Nice job!!!
Can this one handle large amounts of images (1''-5'') without client's machines struggling with endless downloads?


----------



## theturninggate (May 26, 2009)

I'm going to give that a solid _maybe_. I haven't tested the gallery with 5'' images, and it will, of course, vary according to what the client's system and Internet connection can handle in terms of throughput. Theoretically, however, yeah, sure!!

The page loads the thumbnail images all at once, but only loads the large images as necessary when the expanders are activated, so the overall load is minimal.


----------



## Denis Pagé (May 26, 2009)

This is what I guessed but thanks for confirmation Matthew! 

On the same line, looking at your _(now well over a dozen)_ different templates, I see no indication on the viable or acceptable limits of each. That would be a nice addition to guide potential users and help them choose the one that best fit their needs.


----------



## theturninggate (May 28, 2009)

Felix Turner at Airtight Interactive suggests keeping his galleries -- Autoviewer, Simpleviewer and Postcardviewer -- limited to roughly 5' images.

I do suggest keeping TTG Panic Galleries small, as all the large images are loaded into the page. I wouldn't want to use it for more than 25 images.

The others have no theoretical limits, beyond what the user perceives to be too many thumbnails, as none of the large images are loaded into the page until called.

But that's all looking at things from the perspective of what gets put on the web, and loaded into a web-browser.

It's difficult to say what Lightroom itself is capable of dealing with, as Adobe hasn't really told us. This is also dependent up the system specifications of the user, and the "embed behavior" of the browser LR is using -- IE on Windows, Safari on Mac (Safari has proven itself far more capable in the Web module preview).


----------



## Denis Pagé (May 28, 2009)

You are right in saying that there are too many variables...
But just telling if a gallery load all images or if it is loading on demand should be quite enough to make a choice. I mean, writing it in the gallery's descriptions on your website.

Thanks Matthew!


----------



## theturninggate (May 28, 2009)

I see what you mean. Certainly something I can address. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## JohnnyV (May 28, 2009)

Dang nice proofing gallery. I just tested the 1' image limit demo. I see the user has to edit the FormToEmail.php file with the proper email address and email subject. No biggy...kinda threw me off at first but I'm sure it's in the manual... that I haven't read. :cheesy:

Nice job one more time!

John


----------



## theturninggate (May 28, 2009)

For reference purposes, one of my testers, Radu, submitted the following test results:
 TTG Highslide Gallery was tested on a desktop running Windows XP SP3, and on a laptop running Windows Vista; tested with both IE7 and IE8, unclear which on which platform. On the desktop, tested in LR 2.2 in 32-bit mode; on the laptop, LR 2.3 in 32-bit mode.


Output galleries were tested for consistency in the following Windows browsers: Internet Explorer 7 and 8, Safari, Opera, Chrome, Maxthon and Firefox.


I personally tested output galleries in Mac versions of Safari and Firefox.


Testing gallery generation with a folder of 1,5'' DNG files shot with a Canon EOS 4'D, came back with the following results: 


Web Gallery LR view - it took 9 minutes to create and was fully functional (play slideshow, enlarge to 1:1, close etc..) settings for the images - 1'24 width and height and 13' for thumbs for 5 columns layout - no freeze!!! (Temp. folder size is 463MB)


Preview in Browser - IE - 8min 2'%, 25min 6'%, 4'min 85% and 48min and 27sec for 1''% and displayed into the browser - it is fully functional (Temp. folder size is 733MB)


Note that TTG Highslide Gallery currently supports a maximum gallery size of 1,''' images.


----------



## Joe Colson (May 29, 2009)

I love your galleries and think TTG Highslide Gallery is one of the best yet.  Thanks for all the effort you put into producing Lightroom gallery plugins.

When I've purchased your galleries before, I usually look "under the hood" to see how they work, as a means of learning more about how Lightroom galleries are designed.  But with the TTG Highslide Gallery, when I look at the galleryinfo.lrweb and manifest.lrweb files (using BBEdit or TextWrangler), all I get is gibberish:


```
LuaQ�����@galleryInfo.lrweb�����������à��Ö���ö���Ä�Ä@��AÄ��@�Ä@��A¿��äÄ��â��Ç≈Ä��Ä�‹Ä�â¿ÄÇ¬���
�    ¬É    ¬Ñ    BÖE�ÅA�\Å�ÅÅ�UÅÅ    AÅÖ    ƒá    Åƒà    ≈â    Å≈äJA�IAFåI¡FçIAGéIÅEèI¬èIAHê§��IÅë§A��IÅÅëIAIíIAIìI ìIÅ îIÀï§Å��IÅÅñ§¡��IÅóI ó&#826';���Ä�ÄÅÅ
öA����Ä§�IÅòIA«òIAGôIÕôIÅÕöIŒõIŒúI¡NùINûIŒûINüI–üIÅ–†I—°IÅ—¢IÅ—£IÅQ§IÅ“§I”•äÅ��â¡Sß A��…Å‘®â¡®IÅÅ¶I’©äÅ��â¡Sß A��…Å‘®â¡®IÅÅ™I¡U´äÅ��â¡Sß A��…Å‘®â¡®IÅ¨IÅ÷¨äÅ��â¡Sß A��…Å‘®â¡®IÅÅ&#88'';IAWÆäÅ��â¡Sß A��…Å‘®â¡®IÅØIÿØäÅ��âXß A��…Å‘®â¡®IÅÅ∞IN±IŸ±IŒ&#88'4;I¡Y&#88'5;IAZ¥I¡ZµIA[&#87'6;IA[∑I‹∑IÅ‹∏I›&#96';I¬∫IBªIﬁªIﬁºIAZΩIA&#826';ΩIAZæIA&#826';æIAZøIA&#826';øIAZ¿IA&#826';¿IAZ¡I¡Ÿ¡IAa¬I¡a&#873';IAbƒIAZ≈I¡Ÿ≈I¡Y&#871';IÅ„&#871';I‰«IÅ‰»IÂ…I› I^ÀI¬ÀIBÃIA&#826';ÃI]ÕIÁÕIA&#826';ŒI¡YœI¡ŸœI¡Y–IÅË–IA&#826';—I]“IA&#826';“I¡i”IAZ‘IA&#826';‘I]’I¡Ÿ’IAk÷IAk◊IÏ◊IÏÿI¡lŸI¡i&#826';§A�IÅÅ&#826';IB€I¬€IAn‹I¡Y›IÔ›IÅÔﬁI¡ŸﬂIAZ‡IÅ‡I¬·IAq‚IÅ\„§Å�IÅÅ„§¡�IÅ‰IÅÚ‰IÛÂIÅÛÊIÙÁ§�IÅÅË§A�IÅÈ§Å�IÅÅÈ§¡�IÅÍ§�IÅÅÍ§A�IÅÎ§Å�IÅÅÎ§¡�IÅÏ§�IÅÅÏ§A�IÅÌ§Å�IÅÅÌ§¡�IÅÓ§�IÅÅÓ§A�IÅÔ§Å�IÅÅÔ§¡�IÅ§�IÅÅ§A�IÅÒ§Å�IÅÅÒ§¡�IÅÚ§�IÅÅÚ§A�IÅÛ§Å�IÅÅÛ§¡�IÅÙ§�IÅÅÙ§A�IÅ&#3'5;§Å�IÅÅ&#3'5;§¡�IÅˆ§    �IÅÅˆ§A    �IÅ˜§Å    �IÅÅ˜§¡    �IÅ¯
```
Am I using the wrong font, or is this simply intended to encrypt the code to prevent hacking?

Joe


----------



## theturninggate (May 31, 2009)

Hi Joe,

The code is encrypted to prevent hacking.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## theturninggate (May 31, 2009)

For those interested, I have produced a video tutorial showing how to use the "Isolate Thumbnail Grid" feature and how to replace the new header with the old.


----------



## Joe Colson (May 31, 2009)

theturninggate said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> The code is encrypted to prevent hacking.
> 
> ...



Thanks Matt.  I thought that might be the case.  I do appreciate your response.


----------



## ohanlonj (May 31, 2009)

Hi Matt, thank you so much for all your work - your galleries have been saving me time and stress for a couple of years now!

I have a quick question about the Highslide gallery - in the 'gallery description' section, there's a check-box to include an image. Is there a way to use an image other than the first one in the gallery? I can't seem to find a way around this.. Sorry if I'm being dumb, and thanks again for all your work.

Justin


----------



## doubleyou2 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Monoslideshow on start page*

Hey Matthew, congratulation, a Nice job!!!
I have a question: 
Can I include the monoslideshow at the start page or only One Photo?
Can you tell me the way how can I do it?

Thanks
werner
i-Mac 2,4Ghz, 32'GB HD, 4GB RAM, Nikon D8'


----------



## theturninggate (Jun 2, 2009)

ohanlonj,
Only the first image can be used in that position. You can edit the source code post-export, though, to change the filename and use any image you like in that way. The layout will remain the same.

doubleyou2,
TTG Highslide Gallery does not have support for Monoslideshow in place of the image. If you'd like to do that, the easiest way would be to copy the code for the slideshow from either TTG LR Pages or TTG Stage and paste it into the gallery.


----------



## doubleyou2 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info Matthew


----------



## ohanlonj (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Matthew, I'll give it a go.


----------



## theturninggate (Jun 6, 2009)

TTG Highslide Gallery 1.1 is now available, featuring further improvements to the new TTG header with input from Martin Evening, plus support for Cooliris and Google Analytics, and additional improvements to resource sharing.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 6, 2009)

Will this require a separate purchase Matthew?


----------



## theturninggate (Jun 7, 2009)

No. The update is available to users via the download URL provided at the time of purchase. Separate purchase is only required if that URL has been used five times, after which it expires. This being the first update, though, there should be no expired links.


----------



## theturninggate (Jun 9, 2009)

TTG Highslide Gallery and TTG Auto Index are now a matching pair, with the latest updates. Next in line for the new header is TTG LR Pages; stay tuned for updates.


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 16, 2009)

Regarding the proofing gallery... Is it possible to have the default selection reversed? 

Where the images are green checked and the client selects the images they don't want? I photographed a sweet sixteen party last weekend and have edited the images down to about 5''. I'd like the client to weed out images she doesn't like as it will be easier than selecting all the images she likes. 

Thanks,

John


----------



## theturninggate (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi John,

It's not a feature in the current build, but certainly something I can add in an update. I'll try to remember to do it the next time I'm working on the gallery.

Matt


----------



## theturninggate (Jun 17, 2009)

For those interested, I've just posted a lengthy tutorial on Search Engine Optimization and TTG Highslide Gallery. I hope you find it useful!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## theturninggate (May 23, 2009)

Hello, hello!

I am happy to announce the release of TTG Highslide Gallery, my latest project for Lightroom's Web module and my best work to-date.

*TTG Highslide Gallery* represents the next step in the evolution of Lightroom web engines from The Turning Gate. It’s more flexible and more robust than any other TTG offering, incorporates a number of new features requested by TTG users during the past two years, and is powered by Torstein Hønsi’s magnificent Highslide JS, one of the most feature-rich and powerful image presentation engines available.


 And rather than trying to teach an old gallery new tricks, TTG Highslide Gallery is comprised of entirely new code, built from the ground up for the sole purpose of being completely awesome. TTG Highslide Gallery’s long list of features include:
Highslide JS driven viewing of large images.
New, super-flexible page header with an all new look!
Unlimited menu items.
By popular demand, menus can be set to left, right or center alignment.
Search Engine Optimization features.
Fully customizable colors and appearance.
Three gallery modes — Proofing, Slideshow and Inline Slideshow — making TTG Highslide Gallery three galleries in one!
Enlarge multiple images in Proofing mode for side-by-side comparison.
In all modes, image scaling to ensure that over-large images fit to the visitor’s browser window.
Full styling options for the gallery description.
Automatic color labeling from your Library (optional).
BoxOver tool tips on thumbnails and other gallery components (optional).
Selection gallery features for client proofing.
Form-to-Email powered delivery for proofing feedback.
A set of &#822';Developer Options” making it easier than ever to integrate TTG Highslide Gallery into existing site designs
TTG Highslide Gallery is available for $1' from http://theturninggate.net.

Check out the sample galleries, and the discussion of new features on my site.

A demo version of the web engine is also available, so be sure to take it for a test drive!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 16, 2009)

TTG Highslide Gallery 1.2 is now available! This release bring loads of refinements.

The Inline Slideshow mode has been revisited and revamped. I’ve changed a lot of the underlying code, making improvements all around. Captions and slideshow controls now float atop the image when moused over, and disappear when the mouse leaves the image area. The inline slideshow now comes with three layouts: north, east and south, the compass directions referring to the position of the thumbnails. Sadly, no west, as it created loads of positioning issues for the various elements.

By request, checkboxes in selection galleries can now be toggled on/off by default.

For international users, Highslide’s tool tips can now be translated. To setup your language preferences, open the .lrwebengine package, and edit hs_lang.html in your favorite text-editor. Create your language strings, then saved the file. In the Web module, under the Color Palette, enable the checkbox for “Use External Language File”. By default, the language file is in German, as that’s what was provided on the Highslide website.

The image in the gallery description no longer defaults to the first image in your filmstrip. The image must now be specified by path, allowing the user to send any image to this location.

The border on the individual image ID plates is now adjustable using the Frame Border slider, so that thumbnail frames and image ID plates will now match.

And, as usual, I have made several minor improvements throughout the gallery, and updated Highslide to version 4.1.5.

Finally, if you like TTG Highslide Gallery as much as I go, please visit it at the Adobe Lightroom Exchange and submit a review. Your support of the gallery helps to fuel updates and improvements.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## JohnnyV (Jul 17, 2009)

&gt; By request, checkboxes in selection galleries can now be toggled on/off by default.

Thanks for added my request. Just purchased. Many Thanks!
John


----------

